# It is with great joy that...



## virginie1989

Hello everyone !


How would you say, in a letter adressed to a friend :
It is with great joy that I'll come to celebrate the birth of your second child.
Or in French : c'est avec grand plaisir que je viendrai...

It's essentially the first part of the sentence which is difficult for me.


----------



## Grytolle

Het is met groot plezier dat ik de geboorte van uw tweede kind kom vieren


(maybe!)


----------



## MaxJ

I would say:

"Ik ben heel blij dat ik de geboorte van jouw tweede kind kan komen vieren" or
"Met vreugde kom ik de geboorte van jouw tweede kind vieren".

I used the informal form in stead of the formal form, because celebrating a birth is informal


----------



## langzot

Met alle plezier kom ik de geboorte van je tweede kind vieren.


----------



## Joannes

I think langzot's is the best option. The literal *het is ...* sounds a bit weird in this case, Grytolle. And *met veel plezier* or *met alle plezier* would be better than *met groot plezier* (even dialectal ).

MaxJ, _*met vreugde*_ .. zou jij dat echt zeggen?! Klinkt heel vreemd in mijn oren..


----------



## Frank06

Wat is er mis met "graag" of "heel graag"?
> Ik kom (heel) graag naar het geboortefeest van je tweede kind.

Trouwens... "Tweede kind" klinkt _mij _dan weer vreemd in de oren. Uiteraard is dit grammaticaal correct, maar mij lijkt het gebruik van 'tweede kind' nogal geforceerd en afstandelijk in deze context.
> Ik kom (heel) graag naar het geboortefeest van je dochter/zoon.

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Joannes said:


> MaxJ, _*met vreugde*_ .. zou jij dat echt zeggen?! Klinkt heel vreemd in mijn oren..


Niet zeggen, wel schrijven. Staat best vaak op kaartjes, maar het is wel redelijk formeel.


----------

